# Big Al's Tent Sale May 24th, 25th & 26th, 2013.



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Who is going? If you've already been, what did you get and at which Big Al's?


----------



## TorontoBoy (Mar 14, 2013)

BA Scarborough 11:00am, 2 large white tents outside, and it was crowded. Mostly guys and everyone had something in their hands, some guys had a lot.

Got some large plastic plants $4/ea and some disk bubblers $1/ea

Saw large jugs of API Stress Zyme + 1G/3.8L for $20 but I would not use it off. I decided to stick to Prime.

Saw a lot of pumps, especially pond stuff. Saw a Rena Filstar XP3 canister, reg $220 going for $100, but I don't know enough about canisters to buy one.

Overall a good sale with good prices, much better than their Midnight Madness sale, though about the same type of weather! Not many people in the fish room though.


----------



## box1992 (May 17, 2013)

Hoping there would be an aquaclear 70 on sale, but there wasn't. Neither are t8 bulbs or a glass top or substrate. However I did find an opened bag of black flourite in the tent. He said 10 bucks, but when I was carrying it, it looked like less than half. I asked if he could make it any cheaper and he said to take it for 5. I weighed it at home and it said 15 pounds.

Don't know how it said that much, but either way even if it is 8-10 it was a solid deal. Going to set up a 10 gallon tank, mostly like a hospital, but ill try to make it look nice and make it planted


----------



## Catrina (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks again for letting me now about the sale. Although I di not find the 75 gallon aqaurium I was looking for (the one for sale came with a stand and I already ahev one), I dd find a canopy for my 30 gallon for 30% off, and a bunch of filter cartidges for my sisters tank for 75% of, so it was woth it. I went to the one is Scarb.


----------

